# Graphical problem with Blender



## Beastie (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everybody.

I'm trying Blender on a 6-7 years old computer with a 82845G/GL Intel integrated card. I know it's crappy for 3D work, but Blender has been working fine under Windows (dual-booting).

*man intel* says acceleration via DRI is supported on these cards.

From my Google searches, it seems many people are experiencing problems of one kind or another with Intel graphic cards, but no one provides any solution.

I have one of these two cases:

1. What I see in the viewport is like under Windows, meshes are displayed fine and rotating/moving around them using MMB is as fast, but the entire Blender interface is messed up:
- wrong colors
- buttons only show their labels but not their frames/borders
- thin black lines across the viewport
- when I move from one submenu to another, the background is not redrawn, becomes white or black, or flickers
P.S. running from a terminal emulator says: "Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic."

2. I add the "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" true environment variable.
The interface is now fine, but my meshes are darker and scrolling with MMB takes ages.


I'm using xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 under FreeBSD 7.2.

kldstat shows

```
7    1 0xc2f05000 9000     i915.ko
8    1 0xc2f0e000 13000    drm.ko
```

xorg.conf contains the following:

```
Section "Device"
        Option      "Legacy3D" "Off"
        Option      "PageFlip" "On"
        Option      "TripleBuffer" "On"
        Option      "SWcursor" "false"
        Option      "EXAOptimizeMigration" "true"
        Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
```
I added everything above "Identifier" myself, and tried all combinations, but nothing changed.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## adamk (Oct 20, 2009)

What is the output of 'glxinfo'?  There were some issues with blender and the intel driver in Mesa 7.5 that I believe were fixed in 7.5.1.

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for helping.



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> What is the output of 'glxinfo'?


With LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT on or off?

If it's off, I get "direct rendering: Yes" and "Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20090418 2009Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2". With glxgears I get around 84/85 FPS. The animation is fluid and Xorg uses almost no CPU.
http://pastebin.com/m7597a03f

If it's on, I get "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)" and "Software Rasterizer". With glxgears I get between 162 and 185 FPS. The animation is irregular and choppy and Xorg uses more than 50% of the CPU (sometimes +80%).
http://pastebin.com/m568050d1



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> fixed in 7.5.1.


What exactly is it you're talking about? Is it ports such as libGL, libGLU, etc. All I can see is version 7.4.4, not even 7.5. Or am I completely off the mark?


----------



## adamk (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I just noticed that Mesa in freebsd ports is still at 7.4.4.  Unfortunately, I have no idea whether or not the bugs you indicate were present in 7.4.4 and fixed later.  I do know that at least one or two blender related bugs were fixed between Mesa 7.5 and Mesa 7.5.1, but if you want to try it, you'd have to compile it by hand.

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Oct 21, 2009)

They released 7.6 two weeks ago. But even the 8-STABLE package repository still has 7.4.4.
I'll just wait for 8.0-RELEASE and a newer version of Mesa, and get back here to post the results.


----------



## richardpl (Oct 21, 2009)

Mesa is one big mess, I'm currently using 7.5.1 beta version(not even release candidate...), because last time I tried latest release or one from ports(or older one from ports) most OpenGL applications crashed on start ...
And some other applications like svn oolite crashed randomly all the time(if it could start at all).
Note, I have i945GM.

Latest versions of Xorg server and Mesa *with intel drivers* mostly will not work on FreeBSD  util GEM and/or KMS is implemented for drm(4)


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello,

yeah, I get a graphical problem with blender too. (Dont know if it is the same) but it is like half of the screen (Vertically) is fine and the other half is garbled.

Has anyone here got Blender installed and it works fine?

ALTERNATIVE:

AC3D works great under Linux binary compat. (With fiddling as always )

Now I just need to learn how to make 3D models... lol


----------

